# ID required please NT



## kdog285 (Aug 20, 2013)

This photo was taken in the Northern Territory. Would it be a Yellow spotted monitor?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 20, 2013)

Mertens water Monitor, still a nice find for the Top End.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2013)

V. mertensi.


----------



## kdog285 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the ID


----------

